# IR Repeater Question



## dlturner00

I have the Cables To Go 40430 system and am wanting to know if I can simply connect an emitter output directly to the 3.5mm IR Remote jack on the back of my receiver or is that connector only to be used with an IR target? If it can be connected directly, would it be a stereo or mono type cable (3-wire or 2-wire)?


----------



## eugovector

What is the make/model of your receiver? Is this the IR system you have?: http://www.provantage.com/cables-go-40430~7CBT93R5.htm


----------



## dlturner00

Yes that is what I have. The receiver is a cheapo in my travel trailer, Concertone ZX600. I can't even figure who makes it, much less find any technical details on it. This is my first try with an IR repeater, but I do know electronics pretty well. 

From what I have gathered the jack on the receiver is most likely wired for a target, which would be tip-5V, ring-SIG, and shield-GND. Does this sound right?

The emitter output on the repeater should be wired tip-SIG and shield-GND. Right?

So, in that case could I use a 2-wire cable connecting SIG to SIG and GND to GND?

What do you think?


----------



## lcaillo

Rather than speculating or guessing, I suggest you contact the vendor and ask the questions, and get any documentation that they will supply.

http://www.concertone.com/index.html


----------



## dlturner00

Thanks. I've never seen that website before. It has been awhile since I looked. It must be new. I'm awaiting their reply. If I do get any more info I will post it, but in the meantime anybody got anymore thoughts.


----------



## dlturner00

This is the info I found I was referring to in an earlier post. This is a generic system you can build yourself.
http://diyirrepeater.blogspot.com/

Interfacing To Your A/V Components

IR eyeballs usually have a stereo 3.5mm plug with the tip being the +5V supply, the ring being the output signal, and the shield being ground. They are wired up to the circuit like this:

IR Eyeball Jack








IR blaster LEDs usually have a mono 3.5mm plug with the tip accepting a positive voltage and the shield being ground. They are wired up to the circuit like this:

IR Blaster Jack








Some equipment may have jacks that send and receive remote control signals directly so that you can plug a wire into the back of the unit instead of pointing an IR blaster at the front of the unit. Some of the Pioneer equipment has SR jacks that do just that. They are usually in the form of a mono 3.5mm jack. Both inputs and outputs are wired up to the circuit like this:


Wired Remote Control Jack


----------



## dlturner00

After a little investigating I have found that the jack on my receiver is a 2-wire hookup with a constant 5V. I'm not sure how this would work in regards to an emitter output on my repeater which should output a 5V pulse to flash the emitter. Anybody?


----------



## lcaillo

There is no reason why it can't be done in two pins, and is on many systems. 

Please cite where you got the information and diagrams and what equipment it applies to. If it does not apply to your system, you need to be clear about that so that no one reading this casually in the future gets confused. Also, whoever wrote the info deserves citation, even though the "usually" part may be an incorrect generalization.

Regardless, you need to get the info from the vendor, or take the unit apart and measure what is on the connector to be sure. Speculating will likely get you in trouble...


----------



## dlturner00

I edited the previous post and linked the info I was showing. I didn't think about that when I posted it. Sorry.

I did measure the voltage on the jack. I plugged in an old plug to check it, 5V on the tip and the shield is GND. Then I pulled the back and made sure about the wiring. So could this be a 2way send and receive setup like the Pioneer SR jack?

*Edit: From Concertone Customer Support:*

"The IR remote jack on the back of the unit is a 3-wire hook up for an external IR target. So you will need a cable with 3 wires in it and a 3.5 mm stereo plug."

Apparently I missed the third wire when looking into the unit. Its a big square box and hard to see down into. So now the question is can I parallel off of the connection on the repeater where the external target hooks up and go to the IR remote jack? Seems like that would work. I'll probably try that. Can't do any harm.


----------



## dlturner00

I believe this is what I've been looking for.

http://www.channelvision.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&file_id=165&lang=en&page=shop.getfile&product_id=138


----------

